# Opinions on Kelly Take-offs ect,



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm presently playing with a off road drop bar set up and was looking at my other options for shifter set ups besides bar ends or brifters. I have a set of the Suntour accushift power control drop bar shifters but the reach to the the triggers seems extreme to me. They never felt right. For you people running the WTB or Kelly adaptors what is your true opinion? Are they all they're cracked up to be? 

I won't mind pics either....

Jeff


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

After spending way too much for a set of WTB's, I must say they are perfect.......

(seriously, I don't have the bike together yet.... but ummm they will feel perfect).


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

After selling some for way too much, I still think they are great... 
It's real nice to be able to shift while in the control position of the hooks.

..and I cant wait to see the end result of your build Aemmer.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

They work great! But I'm a big fan of barcons too. I think it helps if you have bigger hands, actually.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

I've the the Kelly's on my Phoenix.

Advantages of Kelly's:
- Can run more modern >=8sp stuff if you want to
- Cost about 1/10th of the WTB's ;-p

Disadvantages:
- Not as good ergonomically as the WTB's... and would be best for someone with big hands / long fingers. The lever is further from the bars especially at the extreme (high or low gear positions). Leverage can be an issue.

I run them with downtube shifters, but the barcons would work on the Kelly's too. The fatter shape and rubber-like covering would be nice, but that "kink" in the modern Shimano barcons exacerbates the reach issue.

Another option not mentioned here are the DKG's that mount the M900 pods in a similar position to the WTB's. I've only tried them briefly on some blue Potts. They seemed comfy... but:
- M900's gum up
- Front shifting must be indexed (which I don't like)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I have big hands, so...


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> IAre they all they're cracked up to be?


I haven't used them, but they'd have to be better than the alternative of bar end shifters like I put on my off-road drop bike. I just couldn't get used to changing hand positions to shift while riding singletrack.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This is good stuff. 

SF GIRLONBIKE your Salsa is an inspiration. 

DOUBLECENTURY did you come up with the spacer idea or was it some aftermarket for aftermarket option.

When where the DKG's (85ish?), WTB's (87ish? ) and Kelly's (?) all available?

Any other style? 

I imagine CC had some version available on some of his early dropbar aluminum steeds, or were his bikes all using barcons? 

I have been totally intrigued with the whole dropbar mtb setup for a while now. I try to figure out as much about the topic that the archives have to offer. About ready to finish my own build and hope I have it all era correct.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

The WTB and DKG availability coincided with their respective shifter availability (WTB's the M73x Thumb shifters and DKG's the M900 and maybe 910 pods).

Kelly's were out in '98 or '99 as I got them new for my Phoenix then, Not sure when they first appeared. They're still available from Chris here http://www.kellybike.com/.

Bushpig might correct me on this, but I think all CC's personal drop bar bikes have barcons (or a barcon/downtube mix).


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

You guys all know that every bit of this WTB drop bar stuff (bars, shift mounts, and even the stems from other manufacturers) were all part of a VERY SERIOUS MANDATORY RECALL right?

Word came down that it should all be gathered up and sent to a location not far from my house. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. PM me if you need the recall depot's address.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Really like that Salsa a lot. It's causing me a bit of physical pain that I could have built up pretty much that exact bike for myself back in the day, but I did not.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The first was the sausage link as shown here and are my favorites:










Then there were the M730 mounts which are nice:










And lastly the DKG units that Chuck from PCC sorta invented (these are very nice too):


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

halaburt said:


> Bushpig might correct me on this, but I think all CC's personal drop bar bikes have barcons (or a barcon/downtube mix).


Nope, not all of them. His personal bike he sold a while back has a version of the sausage links:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I thought they went out of business for a second time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wee this is fun!

Sausage









WTB for M73x









DKG for M900 (on that silly blue bike)


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

The DKG design is the one I'm looking for...so where would one purchase these?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He doesn't make them anymore. Got to hunt them down the old fashioned way.

However, if you want seatpost clamps or maglite mounts or guitars, give him a holler. http://www.dkg-cnc.com/bicycle.html


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Figures...


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*DKG style*

I made a set of the DKG style mounts on the CNC mill at school where I teach. They didn't quite work to get the position right, plus, I didn't have the M900 shifters(tried it with a set of XT rapidfires). I sent them to dirtdrop to try them out and give me feedback on how to make them better, but haven't heard back yet.

frog


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> I sent them to dirtdrop to try them out and give me feedback on how to make them better, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> frog


Does dirtdrop even have a drop-barred mountain bike?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Does dirtdrop have a singlespeed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

*Thread*

What a great Thread...I am craving Jelly Beans and I don't know why.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpf, that bar tape is the best I've ever seen. I have an AT-4 that I need to wrap, may end up using that tape for it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Q:

Were the WTB mounts only for Shimano? If so, why?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Q:
> 
> Were the WTB mounts only for Shimano? If so, why?


because Suntour shifting sucked and was outsold 11:1.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. 

Suntour ATB share was 33% in '89 (but dropped to 23% in 1990). The WTB mounts were out mid-80s, no? Suntour licensed Grease Guard, so I would assume there was a pretty good connection between them.

If anyone has more of the story I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> Suntour ATB share was 33% in '89 (but dropped to 23% in 1990). The WTB mounts were out mid-80s, no? Suntour licensed Grease Guard, so I would assume there was a pretty good connection between them.
> 
> If anyone has more of the story I'd love to hear it.


I doubt it was that high on the high end stuff, but yeah, I just made that number up. Those are from the late 80s.

Steve Potts told me some sprinters on 7 Eleven ran these shifter mounts so they could shift w.out letting go of the bars. Pretty cool. Would love to see some pics of that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

*7 Eleven*

Anybody with me at this race in 86? Who made this Murray for 7 Eleven?
I knew someday I would use this old picture for something.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I was there but not with you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Rumpf, that bar tape is the best I've ever seen. I have an AT-4 that I need to wrap, may end up using that tape for it.


The Salsa tape? Haha! Ya, its pretty ugly but matched the bike too perfect not to use it.

eBay purchase a year or so ago. The stuff pops up every now and again. Made by Off The Front.


----------

